# Simplicity Legacy XL attacments



## driscollarnold (4 mo ago)

Have a Simplicity Legacy 27 hp diesel with seized engine for parts with Kwik- W ay backhoe and FEL. New pump, hoses & fittings on backhoe that cost $2400. Asking $5K for all 3.
Anyone interested in buying ?
Lots of new parts on tractor.


----------

